# Freaking out with under a month to go



## wattersa81 (Oct 2, 2013)

So I've been scanning these forums religiously gathering information and pointers. My company purchased the MGI PE review course for me and from what the website stated was "Guaranteed to Pass or your money back". Of course the fine line reads that you must obtain an 80% or better on their mini exams and practice test. So I didn't accomplish that but I did maintain high 70s to low 80s throughout the course work and struggled a little on the PM practice exam (52.5).

Now I started working the NCEES practice exam. I have an older version, ©2009, and find myself struggling with a lot of the questions. I've read on here people saying how the NCEES practice exam is great because it gives you the understanding of the actual exam but it is a lot easier then the real exam.

So with that said I am starting to freak out and I feel like an idiot not knowing what I should based on the NCEES work.

I am not a EE by degree, I have a technology degree so my theory background is weaker. I am an electrical engineer for a MEP consulting firm so a lot of this stuff I do use everyday. I guess I am turning to the boards for some encouragement and help to get me through these next few weeks.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 2, 2013)

Have you obtained the Spin-Up and Complex Imaginary Exams?


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 2, 2013)

I took the civil exam not the electrical, but while I was studying I took the NCEES practice exam a few weeks prior to the exam date and bombed it. I was pretty discouraged. The good news is I found the practice exam questions so much harder than the real deal. In the week preceding the real exam I reviewed areas I struggled on in the practice exam and organized my exam material. In the end I did fine. Keep plugging along, that's all you can really do.

Since I took my exam in a different subject and several years ago I don't know how the difficulty of the practice exam is to the real deal is these day, but I imagine it's comparable to back then.


----------



## wattersa81 (Oct 2, 2013)

No I haven't but I've been doing the QOTW on spin-up and have been able to answer those pretty well. I've been using the MGI, EERM, and NCEES practice exam. I also have the Power System Analysis book by Stevenson before Grainger joined in.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 2, 2013)

You still have time to get them?? There is 720 six minute questions between the both of them.. I feel like they have increased my speed and knowledge


----------



## willsee (Oct 2, 2013)

I found the NCEES practice exam similar to the actual exam and was the only practice test I used while preparing for the exam.


----------



## iahim (Oct 2, 2013)

The SpinUp questions are very easy, but helpful in my opinion. The questions are about concepts, so you don't waste time doing calculations. You should know how to use your calculator by now. Most questions take about a minute or two to solve.

The CI exams are harder than SpinUp. My problem with them was that they are full of errors. But they are useful too.

I'm taking the exam for the first time on the 25th, so I'm not sure how close the sample NCEES it is to the real exam, but between the 3 practice exams, it's the hardest.


----------



## iwire (Oct 2, 2013)

Dont' worry be only one that is freaking out..i am crapping my pants so to speak....

So far I have been working on CI, NCEES, Graffeo questions. I will probably do another round of those questions again


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

I think it's pretty normal for this stage... Go through the NCEES list of topics and see if you have covered everything listed and use that to hone in the rest of your time...


----------



## ventilator (Oct 2, 2013)

I did the electrical exam and used the spin up tests, the NCEES, and the Camara test. I thought the spin up was easy but a good overview of basic principles and theory which is helpful but wont help as much with the harder calculations. The NCEES was more difficult than spin up and I though easier than the Camera test. The actual test I felt was on par with the NCEES practice test with some questions seeming to be harder but also several easy questions.


----------



## iwire (Oct 2, 2013)

So for those who did it....which is good to have and practice and bring in as examples for the exam. It's for reference as a guide for similar looking questions. I am trying to pool all examples /questions together so I can use it


----------



## pelaw (Oct 2, 2013)

Forget EERM, it's good for nothing. NCEES sample exams are the only thing required, (plus the NEC). By as many NCEES sample exams as you can find, old and newer, and work thoroughly through each problem, over and over again. There are questions that have to do with relays, coil pickups, digital analog conversions, short circuit, grounding--work every single question for a long time understanding the components and the process.


----------



## solomonb (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't panic-- we all felt the way you are feeling when we took the test. REALLY understand what the question is asking-- really understand it. Don't memorize a like type question. If you understand what they are asking, you will do well. If you try to memorize a "like type" question, then, I suspect, you may find this more challenging.

Don't use the technology degree as a whine. You can do this-- in fact, probably better in some regards-- look at the NCEES test specifications and really understand what they asking. You should know what they are asking when you see the question. Sure, you will have to read it a couple of times, but if you are totally flummoxed by the question, then you need more preparation. Remember, they are testing for minimal competence-- you can do this-- you graduated from an ABET accredited program and have a job.

If you find a reason why you cannot do it, you won't do it. Conversely, if you believe that you can do it, you will do it and pass-- the first time.

I believe that you will pass-- BTW, I too have an undergraduate technology degree-- did not have any problems on the exam!


----------



## wattersa81 (Oct 4, 2013)

I appreciate all of the support. I am glad I stumbled across this forum early on in my studies.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## danadiva81 (Oct 4, 2013)

solomonb said:


> Don't panic-- we all felt the way you are feeling when we took the test. REALLY understand what the question is asking-- really understand it. Don't memorize a like type question. If you understand what they are asking, you will do well. If you try to memorize a "like type" question, then, I suspect, you may find this more challenging.
> 
> Don't use the technology degree as a whine. You can do this-- in fact, probably better in some regards-- look at the NCEES test specifications and really understand what they asking. You should know what they are asking when you see the question. Sure, you will have to read it a couple of times, but if you are totally flummoxed by the question, then you need more preparation. Remember, they are testing for minimal competence-- you can do this-- you graduated from an ABET accredited program and have a job.
> 
> ...



SolomonB, you are so right.....last night, when I was going through some of the NCEES questions, I was getting frustrated with a few of them....until I after the third time I re-read one of the questions, and said, "Wait a minute....all they are really asking for is the phase voltage....easy!" So I guess you have to do some detective work on what they really want. Good luck to all.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2013)

FWIW, I made it a point on the actual exam to clearly underline/circle exactly what the problem was asking and made sure to read it in its entirety. I did that for every problem even if I had to skip it and come back to it later.


----------



## gEEk2007 (Oct 7, 2013)

We still have three weeks.

If you are going to freak out, it is better that you do it now instead of during the exam!

I'm sure you'll do fine!


----------



## wattersa81 (Oct 7, 2013)

Opinions on working the Camara Practice Exam. I've been reviewing some of the questions compared to the NCEES syllabus and practice exam and it appears he tests you on a lot of items that wouldn't necessarily be covered by the PE


----------



## saberger_vt (Oct 15, 2013)

danadiva81 said:


> solomonb said:
> 
> 
> > Don't panic-- we all felt the way you are feeling when we took the test. REALLY understand what the question is asking-- really understand it. Don't memorize a like type question. If you understand what they are asking, you will do well. If you try to memorize a "like type" question, then, I suspect, you may find this more challenging.
> ...


Agree with both SolomonB and Danadiva81. Although I have an engineering degree, I took the exam 13 years after I graduated, and some of those years I was not really focused on electrical engineering! I took the exam this past April and passed, it was my first time taking the exam!

I will say if you were not slightly freaked out, then I would not consider you human!


----------



## Blink (Oct 16, 2013)

With a little over a week to go, I am at the point where I just want to take it to get it over with. Having the exam in the back of my mind for the last couple of months has really been stressing me out. Friday the 25th can not come soon enough. I am ready for the cloud that keeps following me around to disappear. Plus it will be nice to have my evenings and weekends back. For everyone taking it next week, I wish you guys good luck, because I know I will need it.


----------



## iahim (Oct 16, 2013)

Blink said:


> With a little over a week to go, I am at the point where I just want to take it to get it over with. Having the exam in the back of my mind for the last couple of months has really been stressing me out. Friday the 25th can not come soon enough. I am ready for the cloud that keeps following me around to disappear. Plus it will be nice to have my evenings and weekends back. For everyone taking it next week, I wish you guys good luck, because I know I will need it.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## iwire (Oct 17, 2013)

I just want to get it over it too. One day I would confident I could ace this thing then the next day, I m panicking when I look at a question and suddenly I have no idea how to do it...I am so screwed

I have the similar feeling when I took the EIT...


----------

